# Lawnmower forum?



## Yardman (Sep 30, 2013)

*LawnWorld forum?*

Anyone here a member of the forum, LawnWorld (a.k.a. Lawnmower forum)?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Used to be.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

wjjones said:


> Used to be.


Care to talk about it Walt? :lmao:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Couldnt keep up with both sites it was nice enough over there but I have been here alot longer, and this is home.


----------

